# Mclane Reel Mower or Pass?



## SoCalBermuda (Feb 22, 2020)

I have a 20" 7 blade Mclane that I picked up about a month ago for $90. It was a little beat up but ran OK. My second weekend using it the clutch belt went out and I replaced it the following week. This weekend, my 4th weekend using it, the carburetor seems to have gone out as the motor was sputtering then died in the middle of my cut this morning. I changed spark plug, topped off oil and gas hoping it was an easy fix and not the carb but the sputtering persisted. I did a quick check on the carb and found one of the screws connecting it to the engine was missing and the gasket was slipping off. Gasket was actually torn. I was thinking of repairing/cleaning the carb myself but then considered taking it into a shop to get the bedknife sharpened and the carb tuned up. My wife is already telling me that my "$100 steal" isn't so much of a steal as I'm spending money on it almost every weekend. She asked why didn't I get a new one in the first place to which I laughed and informed her they go for $1,200+. Then she laughed. So, of course this gives me the idea to look for a "new" used mower thinking it wouldn't hurt to see what's out there. I'm seeing more areas that I may be ending up needing to repair soon as well. My front wheels are in poor shape but I want to upgrade to a grooved ReelRoller regardless and I may need to replace my rear wheels as they also are in OK to poor shape. I may have found another Mclane option for $230 but don't know if I'd be better off tuning up mine by investing another $100. Looking for advice from TLF.

My current Mclane:






Prospective Mclane:
" Works well we no longer have a use for it needs a tuneup for it to start"
Already talked down the seller from the $285 listed price to $230 on first contact. I have asked for additional photos and details on the unit, waiting to hear back.


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

I got mine for pretty cheap and put some money into it and now it works great! I did the carburetor myself just bought the kit it's very inexpensive. I added the reel roller, and sharpen the blades/bed knife.


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

I picked up a late 70's early 80's 10 blade a few years back for $100. I've replaced the motor (not to long after getting the mower) with a Harbor Freight Preditor. There is a write up somewhere on here about it. I had a neighbor do some welding for me so I could put a roller on the front. That roller fell apart after two seasons. Luckily I was given another DIY rolling pin roller assembly by a local member just before that one broke. So I'm probably a little over $300 into my McLane.

For me, getting a $1K+ mower wasn't an option. So I had to go a cheaper route if I wanted a cylinder mower.

I'm pretty happy with the results I get.

This is August of 2019, one month after my first sanding. HOC ~ 5/8"


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Much more reliable engine on the newer unit.

You could do a Predator 212cc re-power on yours if you're confident in the mechanical condition of the machine. Those engines are $120 before any coupons/sales and there is a thread here on TLF specific to doing exactly that swap.

You could go for a greensmower too if your lawn allows. (No steep slopes). Machines available from $100-$2000 in corresponding condition, replacement parts are readily available, often cheaper than homeowner reels too. Great support and info available on YT and forums.


----------



## SoCalBermuda (Feb 22, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> Much more reliable engine on the newer unit.
> 
> You could do a Predator 212cc re-power on yours if you're confident in the mechanical condition of the machine. Those engines are $120 before any coupons/sales and there is a thread here on TLF specific to doing exactly that swap.
> 
> You could go for a greensmower too if your lawn allows. (No steep slopes). Machines available from $100-$2000 in corresponding condition, replacement parts are readily available, often cheaper than homeowner reels too. Great support and info available on YT and forums.


Thanks! Good to know on the other motors. I do have quite a steep slope in my front yard and I haven't seen many greens available secondhand in my area.


----------

